# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  how to handle a nippy baby?

## LaFilleClochette

hey everyone so i have a question- i just got a baby rat snake (posted pics in another thread..) and although shes about 10 inches long im kinda scared to pick her up....i know that her bite wont hurt too much...but does anyone have any suggestions how to go about taming her??

thanks,
Lena

----------


## OFRD_GRL

I have a kingsnake (24inches 69grams) that will strike in his home, but once I have ahold of him, he is fine...

I just make sure he is awake and alert before I try to pick him up... when he starts slithering away from where I touched, I pick him up by the back half and then he is more worried about coiling to hold on than nipping. I haven't been bitten yet althoguh I am sure it will happen.

Good luck!

----------


## DarkComeSoon

u can put a piece of clothing on ur hands or gloves so it wouldnt reach ur skin

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Since you don't feel comfortable picking up the snake, I suggest using gloves. If the baby does bite you without using gloves, you won't even feel the bite. You should use gloves to pick up the snake for now until you notice it's settling down and getting used to being picked up. I have a really mean King snake and I used to pick him up with gloves (he's still mean though..) and now I feel comfortable using my hands to pick him up and do whatever.

----------


## ItsMichael805

be a man! lol, yeah just use gloves, the bite wont go throw if there thick enough ,Good luck!

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Best way to pick up snakes that are nervous still is to come into the tub or tank on the opposite side their on. Then put ur hand under them and pick them up. When coming at them from above they are nervous as this is what their predators do in the wild.

----------


## LaFilleClochette

thanks everyone, yes i know im a wimp for being afraid of a lil baby like her....but im too used to my sweet ball that its just surprising..  :Very Happy:

----------


## ItsMichael805

yeah i was the same when i first got my Bp, i used gloves i can say lol.

----------


## Snakemaster24

I have many nippy rat snakes. I just pick up the snake without making eye contact and they often will tame down

----------


## LaFilleClochette

thanks everyone for yur imput, i was able to handle her yesterday with gloves and today i got her out with gloves but then took them off later... i think that if i handle her everyday for 10-15 min once or twice a day she (and I) will get used to it.

----------


## Carpet_Boa

Here in Ireland we usually just say no, dont bite and then give them a dummy to suck on.

----------


## LaFilleClochette

> Here in Ireland we usually just say no, dont bite and then give them a dummy to suck on.


wat?

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Here in Ireland we usually just say no, dont bite and then give them a dummy to suck on.


Huh???

Daniel :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Rorschach

I would have to agree with the cloth-in-hand technique. I myself purchased an adult snow cornsnake almost a year ago and he is the most tame of any animal reptile or not I have ever had. He kind of reminds me of a playful puppy, minus the nipping. Definitely worth the effort to work with and get your little guy tame.

----------


## sg1trogdor

Just grab it and handle it.  The bite wont hurt at all.  At that size their teeth cannot even break the skin.  Mine was evil when I first got her butt shes calmed down alot after regular handling.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

My little milksnake used to latch on and chew... realizing how ineffective the bite is, I just let her do it till she got bored and it stopped soon enough.

I always come at them from the side, with their heads facing the other way, and just scoop up the lower half of the body. Rarely get bit and they calm out very quickly. If they start swinging i just pull back and hold them on the lower third of the body. 

They take a few wide swipes (usually high swipes - not at my hand or arm) and lose interest very quickly. 

bruce

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Here in Ireland we usually just say no, dont bite and then give them a dummy to suck on.


LOL, the others didn't quite get your joke.  I'll help them...

The thread title is "how to handle a nippy baby?"
The answer is to thread title "how to handle a nippy [human] baby?"  And a dummy is that retarded thing that lazy parents let their kid have when they are both babies and weaned homo sapiens.

----------


## CA cowgirl

My leucistic TX ratsnake was nippy when I first took her in.  I overcame my fears and handled her using two tools.  First is latex dishwashing gloves with gauntlets (longer than past the wrist).  And the second is a small telescoping snake hook.  Reach in with hook to just lift her body about 1/3 the way down her body, then reach in for her.  She'll get that it isn't food.  Any time I reach into an enclosure I am concerned that the snake might think "food!!" so I don't usually reach in without a hook and I've never been caught off guard.   :Smile: 

Though it has been more than 6 months since you posted this, so by now your animal may have settled down.  It often just takes time and a little bit of handling for them to have confidence.

----------


## bondo

Don't handle the snake if it is in blue or shedding. Also wait 4 or 5 days after feeding. Otherwise just reach in and grab the snake. It can't hurt you. If it does bite don't jerk you can damage the teeth. Don't use gloves, there just is no need. If the snake bites and gets fabric stuck in it's teeth you could cause damage. Is there a hide on the cool end and warm end? Is the heat correct? I ask because if there isn't it can stress the snake out and make it ornery.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Don't handle the snake if it is in blue or shedding. Also wait 4 or 5 days after feeding. Otherwise just reach in and grab the snake. It can't hurt you. If it does bite don't jerk you can damage the teeth. Don't use gloves, there just is no need. If the snake bites and gets fabric stuck in it's teeth you could cause damage. Is there a hide on the cool end and warm end? Is the heat correct? I ask because if there isn't it can stress the snake out and make it ornery.


Your safe to handle the snake 24-48 hrs after feedings. 
4-5 days it over excessive.

----------


## bondo

> Your safe to handle the snake 24-48 hrs after feedings. 
> 4-5 days it over excessive.


Your colubrids must digest quicker then mine. You must also not mind them pooping on you.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Your colubrids must digest quicker then mine. You must also not mind them pooping on you.


Colubrids have  HIGH Metabolism thus digesting faster.

----------


## bondo

> Colubrids have  HIGH Metabolism thus digesting faster.


So I can feed them every 24 to 48 hours then?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> So I can feed them every 24 to 48 hours then?


No, they are safe to hold after 24-48 hrs with out the chance of regurges and such. I feed colubrids ever 5 days sicne they do digest faster.

----------

